# Weird day but got a box full



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Plan was to hit big wrecks for AJs. Well the juniors were there but no bigguns. Russian Freighter .. nada. Chevron, short AJs. Oriskany small mingos and not an AJ to be had. Tennaco .... short 29 incher.

Headed out to the Edge and it was slow. Picked through a few mingos, a moray, and a cusk eel?? Then about 230 they fired up.

Ended up with 28 mingos (a few nice ones) 4 white snapper, that eel thing, and a nice smooth ride home.

Oh that's very fresh pecan encrusted mingo, asparagus, and potato casserole.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice looks like a good day! Thanks for the report was a nice day. Hard to beat a cooler full of Mingos


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice !:thumbsup:


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

couldn't imagine spending that much cashe to target AJs...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

thedude said:


> couldn't imagine spending that much cashe to target AJs...



Why? One of the best eating fish out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice box! Can't really see the mystery fish well. Got another pic?


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Here it is:


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

SAS, did you see that cooler? I bet they came outta pocket over a couple hundo' to bring that cooler back to the dock, AJ best eating fish? dude all fish EAT the same man, in the mouth down to the gut, but don't quite taste right if you don't catch 'em, aren't u the same dude trying to push an airplane for a boat? good luck brotha' hope you are pulling a commish


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to stay after them & thanks for the report h, your info def helps me form my strategy for tomorrow!

Jimmy


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That fish is a Sand Tile Fish not a Cusk but it tastes just fine. Nice box of fish and a great report and pics.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Great job! we were about 18miles SSW of OJB. It was slow there too. Just a few mingos. Guess we should have stayed out a bit longer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get some good eats!!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

thedude said:


> SAS, did you see that cooler? I bet they came outta pocket over a couple hundo' to bring that cooler back to the dock, AJ best eating fish? dude all fish EAT the same man, in the mouth down to the gut, but don't quite taste right if you don't catch 'em, aren't u the same dude trying to push an airplane for a boat? good luck brotha' hope you are pulling a commish



I would spend good money to come back with a box of mingos. And no, I'm not pulling a commish, it's called helping a friend out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

thedude said:


> SAS, did you see that cooler? I bet they came outta pocket over a couple hundo' to bring that cooler back to the dock, AJ best eating fish? dude all fish EAT the same man, in the mouth down to the gut, but don't quite taste right if you don't catch 'em, aren't u the same dude trying to push an airplane for a boat? good luck brotha' hope you are pulling a commish


You need to quit fishing if you think it saves money. Just go to Joe Pattis or Publix.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

No kidding !!!!! If I spent all the $$$$$ at joe Pattis that I spend on fishing UNPRODUCTIVELY I could have two freezers full of Lobster !!!!!!!


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

CCC said:


> No kidding !!!!! If I spent all the $$$$$ at joe Pattis that I spend on fishing UNPRODUCTIVELY I could have two freezers full of Lobster !!!!!!!


Completely agree. If money spent on fishing only equates to quality fish to eat then explain bass fishing.

Went out yesterday, as well. I must have found the nursery for AJs as every drop resulted in a small AJ. Those small ones have lots of energy. Did manage a scamp. Just one. Funny how those and other grouper species flare their gills and are just plain slippery. I had a ridiculous time with getting this one out of the fish box.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Snapper fillets @ 11.99 per lb
Got about 20 lbs of fillets
15 x 11.99 = 239.80
A day fishing? Priceless.

Cost 150 in gas roughly (single Yahama 4s)
About 20 for squid
Beer that I would probably drink anyway
Boat that I would probably run anyway
Some sammichs that I would eat anyway

I'd say about a break even. At least that's what I tell the wife.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm with you hjorgan, I love your math. 
Cost of Fishing = Cost to buy fish. That is my story, and I always tell my wife we are money ahead to go get all these FREE fish filets. 

My math goes something like this. 
Cost to go fishing for the day is ALOT!
Pounds of filets = 25 lbs 
So my math adds up to something around 50 dollars a pound. What a deal. 
Everything we do in this world cost money. I love to fish and thats where I'll spend my money. Don't every figure the cost per pound to go deep sea fishing or you will have to quit that very day. We go to have fun and the fish we catch and keep are just the icying on the cake.


----------



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

*I agree*

I agree with the fact that how can you put a price tag on fishing. I get it that fishing is how some people make their living and honestly I envy them. They say a man who loves his job never works a day in his life. Well if I fished for a living I would be as happy as a Q in a D factory (if you don't get that one and it is really bothering you pm me). A day spent on the water that brought smiles and laughter is priceless. Cooler full of fish or not. If you don't have the money to fish, find a friend who can afford to take you along. To the OP, good job, did better than I did that day. Everything I caught lived another day.


----------



## BamaJohn (Aug 10, 2008)

They call those red snappers at the head boat place near where we sometimes eat...:whistling: Heard many a proud tourist showing his family the haul.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Why? One of the best eating fish out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even close to one of the best. But hell I'll spend the money to catch whatever bites. I just love to catch fish and be on the water. Nice box of fish !!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Boating is a labor of love, catching fish is a bonus, spending time with family and friends, priceless!


----------



## Grehgory (Mar 13, 2014)

couldn't imagine spending that much cashe to target AJs...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe a better job is in your future?


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow he REALLY hates AJs, probably a bad relationship in the past. Still came home with a box full of hood eatin'.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Grehgory said:


> couldn't imagine spending that much cashe to target AJs...


I have spent thousands upon thousands in pursuit of fish that I have no intention of keeping. Marlin. And I'm sure there are MANY, on here, that have spent hundreds of thousands going after the same fish. It's what some people choose to do. If you don't like it, then don't do it. Go fish from the shore for something you can keep. I'm not bashing shore fishing, just saying that there is not the increased cost of fuel or breakdowns.

Once again, good job getting out!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I love it when people post a picture of what they caught and then post a picture of it on the dinner plate.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Snapper fillets @ 11.99 per lbwith the wife,
> Got about 20 lbs of fillets
> 15 x 11.99 = 239.80
> A day fishing? Priceless.
> ...


 ------------------------------------------------------------ --------------
The next time I have a math problem to justify hunting with my wife, I'm calling YOU !


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well she caught the biggest mingos that day, and bought the boat sooooo..... yeah, I'm a lucky man.


----------

